# Poljot Military And Super Slim



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry, no time for chit chat today as I am fettling my Â£215 Volvo but here are some pics for you from my box of bits









I can't remember who wa interested in the superslim Poljots but here is one, the case is only 3/4mm deep, the effect is spoilt somewhat by a replacement glass







Also a military Poljot I had forgotten all about.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures Mark.

I think both those models appeared with Sekonda on the dial also.

That military style one is ace!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice.Ian is right,I have seen both of those with Sekonda on the dial,one of which was mine.I had a Sekonda(Poljot) ultra slim.Great little watches.

It might be nice to try and find a slimmer crystal for the watch,as that one looks like the millenium dome


----------

